# Emerald ROM Help?



## Dar (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been having trouble finding a good Emerald ROM and emulator that's virus-free (since I'm particularly known for getting viruses on my computer). Could anybody recommend some to me? And I need these things to play the Emerald Randomizer, if that requires any specific one.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 15, 2013)

Any old Emerald ROM will work. I get pretty much all of my ROMs off of emuparadise.me. As for emulators, try Visual Boy Advance. I think you want version 1.7.2.

Hopefully that helps. Randomizer is rather fun.


----------



## Dar (Dec 15, 2013)

Alright, I think I've figured it out. Does it usually take a long time to load? It keeps jumping between different loading percentages.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 17, 2013)

Where is the percentage you see?


----------



## Dar (Dec 17, 2013)

Where the program name is, at the top.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 17, 2013)

That's not a loading percentage, that's how quickly the ROM is running. If you press spacebar, you'll notice how the game starts running super fast and the percentage hits around 800%.


----------



## Equinoxe (Dec 17, 2013)

If you find the percentage distracting and want to get rid of it, just go to Options>Emulator>Show speed and pick 'none'. That should do the trick.


----------

